# teddy bear



## adriana1082 (Feb 10, 2011)

this is a colored pencil drawing of a teddy bear I made. I know it's not _nearly_ as good as all of your AMAZING work, but I think it turned out OK


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## adriana1082 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks! :-D


----------



## theinkman26 (May 20, 2011)

it turned out very good keep drawing and post your pics here so we can see them


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

Cool...









Do another one. 


-


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice! But I think you must be very careful with shading your stuffs, specifically, the strokes when it comes to shading it! But, this a good start, I'm very interested to see more and of course some progress! Thanks for sharing!


----------

